# Teachers 2019 Dubai



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am looking to teach in Dubai next year and just looking to see if anyone is doing the same. It’s a bit lonely planning the move myself & would be great to have someone to talk to.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to teach in Dubai next year and just looking to see if anyone is doing the same. It’s a bit lonely planning the move myself & would be great to have someone to talk to.


What kind of teacher are you?


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

I’m primary trained - maths specialism 🙂 x


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> I’m primary trained - maths specialism 🙂 x


ok. Are u in dubai or planning to come to dubai?


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

Planning on coming next August. I feel overwhelmed with the things to sort in the UK before coming but excited at the same time


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> Planning on coming next August. I feel overwhelmed with the things to sort in the UK before coming but excited at the same time


What visa are you coming in?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> Planning on coming next August. I feel overwhelmed with the things to sort in the UK before coming but excited at the same time


Don't you have a job in UK? Why you prefer Dubai over UK?


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

I do have a job in the UK but want to experience a different culture/lifestyle. The school I get a job at will organise my visa - I’m not sure of the different types x


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> I do have a job in the UK but want to experience a different culture/lifestyle. The school I get a job at will organise my visa - I’m not sure of the different types x


So option is an employment visa from the employer.


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

That’s good to know - thank you 😊


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mary82 said:


> That’s good to know - thank you 😊


look for school jobs in dubizzle. join linked inn as well.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Mary82 said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to teach in Dubai next year and just looking to see if anyone is doing the same. It’s a bit lonely planning the move myself & would be great to have someone to talk to.


Apply to schools directly. There are many great British ones here
Dubizzle is not a good tool to use for teaching jobs 
With regards to friends, you will meet many other Teachers at whatever school you work at. There is a shortage of Teachers so you may well find something here

The site below may help you in your choice of school

https://whichschooladvisor.com/uae/school-search

Gems is popular as is JPS/Horizon/Repton/Regent/DESS/JESS 

Good Luck


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you Reddiva. I’ve interviewed for GEMS now just waiting to hear x


----------

